# Fun at Miller's Bluff on the Yellow River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

After two days in a row fishing in new stick steer river boats I think I feel a tingle. Hope it's not the start of a serious itch!!! Yesterday it was a 17 ft G3 and today a 15 ft War Eagle. Fine, fine water craft they are!!!

Fished the Yellow River from Miller's Bluff this morning.. Did a good bit of looking since this was my first time and the area is new to my partner as well. Partner is a member of the private club that has river access. If I lived a little closer I would definitely become a member. We were the only boat there today. 

Got some good advise and schooling on catfishing a river. All the years I have fished I just never got into catfishing. But we had fun today pulling in small channels, a blue, and some really nice bream. Partner caught a shellcracker on a catalpa worm which is probably rare. 

The Choctawhatchee is on another hefty rise but maybe next week I will see if some of that -Yellow River learning can be transferred over here. Will be at the cat tournament weigh-in Saturday at Caryville and see how the folks made out with the high water, and maybe make a few photos.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I like the stick steers but have never owned one. I always thought the guys who had them looked a little "smart allick" sittin up there zoomin around lol!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I like the millers bluff part of YR.

Dad rented one of the cabins there for years, I was either on the Navarre pier or yellow river as a teenager.

Hunted the woods from our boat up there also.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

My Dad had a Bass Tracker Panfish model with stick steering. The steering took a little getting used to, but I loved the layout of the boat. He could reach everything without getting out of his commander's seat. Livewell, minnow bucket (sat inside the livewell), trolling motor, steering, even a built in place for a cooler, - all in reach. Nice little unit. He had a 25HP 4 stroke on the back that he swore up and down that it made it's own gas.

And you may have caught the last shellcracker on earth that could stand the taste of a catalpa worm. :whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have my 2nd stick steer and love being able to drive the boat, drop the troller and fish from the same seat instead of moving all over the boat!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> I have my 2nd stick steer and love being able to drive the boat, drop the troller and fish from the same seat instead of moving all over the boat!!!



I bet your one of the smart allick looking guys I've seen, sittin in the front of the boat zoomin' around!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I bet your one of the smart allick looking guys I've seen, sittin in the front of the boat zoomin' around!


That's right!!! Won't miss me w/ my shirts and cowboy hat!!! Looking all smart alec like....I'll make sure I make you eat my wake when I FLY by ya at a skin peeling speed of 25 MPH!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> That's right!!! Won't miss me w/ my shirts and cowboy hat!!! Looking all smart alec like....I'll make sure I make you eat my wake when I FLY by ya at a skin peeling speed of 25 MPH!!!!!:thumbsup:


It might be that stick steer guys never wave.... never, Is that because yall are hanging on for dear life??


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> It might be that stick steer guys never wave.... never, Is that because yall are hanging on for dear life??


I prefer the head nod, saying I'm special:whistling::no:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> It might be that stick steer guys never wave.... never, Is that because yall are hanging on for dear life??


After running one of those things the other day you hang on to that stick for dear life. Let it go and you will be in the willows in a flash. Also, if you are smart you will keep a hand on the throttle just in case. So I guess the 'head nod' is about all you can expect.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> After running one of those things the other day you hang on to that stick for dear life. Let it go and you will be in the willows in a flash. Also, if you are smart you will keep a hang on the throttle just in case. So I guess the 'head nod' is about all you can expect.



Thanks! That explains why I get the smart allick looking head nod as opposed to the big wave


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yep I grew up with my father having a stick steering boat and always thought those with a wheel looked quite odd. I have a scandy white and its comical how people come up to me sometimes at a ramp looking at my stick steer as if its from outer space...


----------

